# Joining the reg force with only Grade 10?



## Pte Johnston (30 Jul 2011)

Okay, so I currently am 16, turning 17 this coming February. I only have my grade 10, but I'm going in grade 11. So I looked up the jobs available in the reg force with your grade 10, but am still unsure what exact jobs I could apply for with my grade 10. Can anyone help?


----------



## chrisf (30 Jul 2011)

This comes up every couple of months. It's been covered many times.

I've decided to add something that likely wasn't previously included.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQT830mo8Mc


----------



## Michael OLeary (30 Jul 2011)

Start your reading adventure with this search:

site:army.ca joining "grade 10"

It will lead you to similar threads where others have asked about joining with only Grade 10.


----------



## mariomike (30 Jul 2011)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> I've decided to add something that likely wasn't previously included.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQT830mo8Mc



I liked the comment:
"This PSA﻿ scared me so much as a kid that I went to college, got two masters degrees, and am now considering going to medical school just so Mr. T doesn't get mad at me."


----------



## Pte Johnston (31 Jul 2011)

I've read several posts in the topic you referred me to. I realize yes, if an injury or something of that sort were to come up I would be in a mess. But I, also have reasonsing as to why I want to do this rather than taking my last 2 years of highschool, which I will list below.

1) I want to become a vehicle tech, which I looked up and you only need your grade 10 to join as a vehicle tech.
2) If I begin my military carreer as a vehicle tech in grade 10, by the time say others my age are joining also as NCM's, I would already most likely have been promototed, making more money than I would be if I were to join after my graduation.
3) I've had problems with my highschool. Tons of untrue rumors spread, etc. It's aggrivating me, and quite frankly making me want to not go back.
4) I feel as if I'm ready for the military. I've done tons of research, and know all about it, trust me, I'm intelligent enough to join even as a Officer, but just choose not to.

Most kids who whish to choose the path I want to choose, do not have the brains as I do, but in my opinion I feel the choice I wish to make it the right choice.


----------



## Nauticus (31 Jul 2011)

Pte Johnston said:
			
		

> I've read several posts in the topic you referred me to. I realize yes, if an injury or something of that sort were to come up I would be in a mess. But I, also have reasonsing as to why I want to do this rather than taking my last 2 years of highschool, which I will list below.
> 
> 1) I want to become a vehicle tech, which I looked up and you only need your grade 10 to join as a vehicle tech.
> 2) If I begin my military carreer as a vehicle tech in grade 10, by the time say others my age are joining also as NCM's, I would already most likely have been promototed, making more money than I would be if I were to join after my graduation.
> ...


Most kids think that. You couldn't join as an officer without a degree (for most cases), and you can't suggest a claim that you could, as you've clearly never had a similar experience that suggests you could. Basically, you're talking out of your @$$.

With that said, do what you want. I personally think you might have a hard time getting in with just grade 10 - there's probably tons of people who are more qualified, more focused, and more experienced looking for your job as well.

I'm not saying you can't do it, but I am saying it may be difficult. You think very highly of yourself, which is good, but having just finished grade 10, you probably don't have a whole lot that could prove your point.


----------



## Pte Johnston (31 Jul 2011)

With the statement that you quoted me on, I didn't mean it like that. I'm well aware that you need a degree or to have started on one to get into the DEO program. What I meant, is I have the brains to do so.


----------



## Nauticus (31 Jul 2011)

Pte Johnston said:
			
		

> With the statement that you quoted me on, I didn't mean it like that. I'm well aware that you need a degree or to have started on one to get into the DEO program. What I meant, is I have the brains to do so.


I understand, but there's a difference between _thinking_ that you have the brains to do it, and actually _having the brains_ to do it.

You've probably not accomplished anything even remotely close to a university degree, so your claim is unwarranted.


----------



## chrisf (31 Jul 2011)

> I have the brains to do so



Then do so.

The *only* advice you'll find on the subject here is to stay in school. Some of the people giving you this advice dropped out of school themselves. The forces are getting far more selective with recruits. 

A high-school dropout is not competitive against someone with a high school diploma in the recruiting process.

A high-school dropout will be hindered against their peers for promotion in the long run.

You do *not* want to disappoint Mr. T.


----------



## Michael OLeary (31 Jul 2011)

Johnston,

Let me be direct. The CF is taking very few people for any of its trades right now. Despite the reduction in demand, the numbers of people wanting to join has not decreased. That means that competition to get selected for an opening is the highest it has probably ever been. Candidates who are not extremely competitive can find themselves waiting a year or more from first applying to getting an offer, if at all. And every time they don't get an offer, they might be bypassed by new candidates who might merit list higher that have been added to the list. While the minimum educational requirement may be Grade 10, you can be certain you will be competing against candidates who have completed High School and more. Even if you start your application now, it is very likely you will be able to finish another year, or both years, remaining of high school before you get a call for Basic Training (which assumes you will meet all other requirements and be competitive). As you read the forums you will often see the advice for people telling them not only to stay in school but to plan for a year or more during which they should be working to upgrade all areas of their file.


----------



## aesop081 (31 Jul 2011)

So you are a Private eh ?


----------



## rmc_wannabe (31 Jul 2011)

Don't know if this has been covered in other threads, if it has I apologize.

Application requirements and competitive recruiting aside, think about where you're at. The ideals your 16 year old self has will not likely line up with your 18 year old self or your 20 year old self. They just won't.

 It is a two way street. Someone who is immature at 16 may grow up and be responsible at 18. On the other hand, someone at 20 may behave worse than they did at 16 (we all know one person who never realised the party had stopped long ago). 

At 20, are you sure being in the military what you want to be doing? Really sure? Really really sure? If you drop out and join you've slammed quite a few doors shut in the process and will have to step back into the hallway if you decide the military is not for you.

Spend a few more years not only advancing in your education, but expanding your life experience and view of the world so that the choices you make at 16 don't affect the rest of your adult life.

Just my  :2c:


----------



## canada94 (31 Jul 2011)

Pte Johnston said:
			
		

> With the statement that you quoted me on, I didn't mean it like that. I'm well aware that you need a degree or to have started on one to get into the DEO program. What I meant, is I have the brains to do so.



I personally think if you had the brains to do so.. you would also realize that you should complete high school and get your high school diploma.


----------



## mj_lover (31 Jul 2011)

reserves till you finish high school to get a feel for the lifestyle? 
I would recommend getting the college papers for vehicle/diesel tech as well, that way, even if you get rejected you still have a good chance at a job


----------



## mad dog 2020 (31 Jul 2011)

Well, I am way older now, and had no real interest in school, so I joined with grade 10/11.
Times have changed now and the wait to get in is long,and I thought the electronic age would speed things up.  There is some sound advice here, go for the military and if possible do the co-op program and definitely join the militia (PR).      Looks good on paper student militia and a summer job.  I was talking to a kid last month who is in Borden as a veh tech and he said there are some issues and may not be many openings. 
Many moons ago, and I wish we still recruited people with grade 8 when schools were not as available, many were lacked formal education but had the intelligence to excel, many went CFR in the army later. But you MUST get some education along the way. I strongly recommend you get your Grade 12 and also work hard as you may not realize now but your marks got into your transcript and should you decide to attend University you could be going in with a empty to half full magazine. 
I understand that school can be cruel and a place you may dread daily, change schools, live with a relative during the week in another area. Where there is a will there is a way. If it is unbearable alternative schools are available, but work had while you wait. If you are still undereducated take any trade and as soon as you are posted to a base go see the BPSO and look into GED.  I did, bought the book at Chapters, took a weeks vacation studied 8 hours aday for a week and got in the 90s.  
Get over this hurdle and plot your course. I did very well on many of my military crses achieving top candidate on quite a few. As a high-school drop out but I carried that label and had to work hard to prove myself.  You can too. 
I made sure my kids did their grade 12, as it is somewhat easier while a teenager and readily available. Good Luck and be prepared to put your nose to the grindstone and show them what you are made of.


----------



## HavokFour (31 Jul 2011)

Pte Johnston said:
			
		

> Okay, so I currently am 16, turning 17 this coming February. I only have my grade 10, but I'm going in grade 11. So I looked up the jobs available in the reg force with your grade 10, but am still unsure what exact jobs I could apply for with my grade 10. Can anyone help?



Hi Johnson,

I left school at the same age for somewhat similar reasons. It was probably the dumbest decision I have ever made, but I went back to school to finish my HS degree and will be studying Law Enforcement this fall. The biggest problem you will discover if you continue your current path is that _no one wants to hire a drop out_. Sure you may be able to apply, but you will be up against people who _have completed HS_ and _have a college or university degree_. I encourage you to finish your education, _the military will always be here_ so there's no rush.

Enjoy your teen years to the fullest.


EDIT: Don't forget, you have a right to transfer schools!


----------



## Sgt Pearce (31 Jul 2011)

Hey man I'm 17, i am going through a lot of the same stuff, i had the nasty rumors and such, best way to fight it, so I found is to simply keep your mouth shut and focus on school or your friends, I joined the Primary Reserves in May of 2010, my birth day is March, that's was how long it took me. the best way in, will be through the Reserves, once your in, your in, just finish your high school and things will work out, plus you think its bad for you with rumors, I disclose no sympathy as not only did i have the same problems, my first kid will be born here in Sept. Do as i have done, and Learn from what they are saying, Don't go having a kid, But your schooling done. It will be the best thing you ever do for you and your future kids. you can bank on that.


----------



## Romanmaz (31 Jul 2011)

Pte. Pearce said:
			
		

> Hey man I'm 17, i am going through a lot of the same stuff, i had the nasty rumors and such, best way to fight it, so I found is to simply keep your mouth shut and focus on school or your friends, I joined the Primary Reserves in May of 2010, my birth day is March, that's was how long it took me. the best way in, will be through the Reserves, once your in, your in, just finish your high school and things will work out, plus you think its bad for you with rumors, I disclose no sympathy as not only did i have the same problems, my first kid will be born here in Sept. Do as i have done, and Learn from what they are saying, Don't go having a kid, But your schooling done. It will be the best thing you ever do for you and your future kids. you can bank on that.


Completely off topic, but, you're 17 and having a kid???  :facepalm:


> So you are a Private eh ?


I was wondering about that too....


----------



## Neill McKay (31 Jul 2011)

mj_lover said:
			
		

> reserves till you finish high school to get a feel for the lifestyle?



Very good advice.


----------



## Ayrsayle (1 Aug 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> Completely off topic, but, you're 17 and having a kid???  :facepalm:I was wondering about that too....



Lots of people make life choices that we might not agree with, but who are we to call him out for it without knowing any of the details?


----------



## canada94 (1 Aug 2011)

Ayrsayle said:
			
		

> Lots of people make life choices that we might not agree with, but who are we to call him out for it without knowing any of the details?



Agreed.


----------



## RCDtpr (1 Aug 2011)

If you are looking to drop out of highschool because of "rumors" then the army isn't the place for you my man.  The rumor mill here is no different than it was when I was in college, and college was no different than when I was in highschool.  At the end of the day this organization is full of humans, it's human nature to gossip, spread rumors etc etc.  Somedays when I go into work it feels like I'm still walking the halls of highschool.

What if the army doesn't work out for you?  You may think you're ready and know how the army is, but the fact of the matter is you really have no idea the inner workings of this organization.  So say you decide down the road the army isn't for you, or you screw up and the army decides it doesn't want you anymore, then what?  A veh tech's qualifications do not transfer over civvie side (at least not here in Ontario) so at that point you're back at square one, only then you have to try and go back to school as an adult which is 10x harder.

Don't be in a rush to grow up.  Enjoy your teen years.  The army has been around LONG before you and I and will still be there LONG after we are dead.  Point being, you've got plenty of time to join and spend 35+ years.....don't be in such a rush.


----------



## SOES_vet (1 Aug 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> Completely off topic, but, you're 17 and having a kid???  :facepalm:I was wondering about that too....



Not all of us live the same lives, and if someone is willing to share something like that it is not for us to judge.

God can't make all of our lives perfect or our paths straight.


----------



## C-Irv (1 Aug 2011)

Life gets better after high school. I was thinking of dropping out and joining the army when I was in high school, but I didn't I finished, went ahead and got a degree, and honestly that experience was one of the best of my life. You just have to work through the hard times as best you can, and try to keep out of trouble.

Now that I have my degree, and have reevaluated my decision of joining the CF many times, I now think I am at the level of maturity I need to be to join the CF. I have had the time to better myself through education, evaluate all of my priorities, and figure out where it is I want to be in life. Getting a degree also opened up loads of trades in the CF and has given me the chance to really take the time to decide where I want to be in the CF and where I could best serve.

Harsh reality: in grade ten, you don't know s***, and you wont for a while. At least wait until you finish school, this will give you two more years to sort out your priorities and figure out a bit more about what you want from life. Don't ever intentionally limit yourself. A high school diploma might seem worthless right now, but it really provides infinite opportunities compared with dropping out.

As I'm still in the process of trying to get into the CF, maybe my advice isn't worth anything to you, but I thought I would toss my 2c in here anyway. Feel free to ignore me if you want, at the end of the day no one can make this choice but you.



> Don't be in a rush to grow up.  Enjoy your teen years.  The army has been around LONG before you and I and will still be there LONG after we are dead.  Point being, you've got plenty of time to join and spend 35+ years.....don't be in such a rush.


QFT


----------



## PickinTheBanjo (2 Aug 2011)

Hello, I am new to this forum but I also have a similar question.

I am 23, I have completed some high school with credits spread all around but my lowest are Gr10 credits (English mainly).  After dropping out I worked at a few Lumber mills and other labor jobs and I am now working as a shipper receiver.  I have become incredibly bored with my past jobs so far and I have always thought about enlisting but until recently I have had other commitments that kept me tied to the city.  I have been looking into recruiting through various sources but have yet to speak with anyone about it yet.

I am pretty much wondering how well of a chance a physically fit 23 year old with Gr 10-11 education would stand at enlisting as basic infantry?


----------



## aesop081 (2 Aug 2011)

PickinTheBanjo said:
			
		

> I am pretty much wondering how well of a chance a physically fit 23 year old with Gr 10-11 education would stand at enlisting as basic infantry?



IMHO, your chances are low. You will be competing for a very limited number of positions (if any) with people who have a higher level of education than you. That being said, by all means you should apply, but you are not starting from the pole position.


----------



## Romanmaz (2 Aug 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> IMHO, your chances are low. You will be competing for a very limited number of positions (if any) with people who have a higher level of education than you. That being said, by all means you should apply, but you are not starting from the pole position.


Definitely what he said, at-least try to work towards a GED to improve your chances.


----------



## PickinTheBanjo (2 Aug 2011)

Alright I can do that, I am currently stuck on part-time and there is an adult-education school not 8 min away.  Do you think my age will be detrimental?  I am not that old but I imagine I would be at least 24 by the age I acquire my GED and most recruits are much younger I notice.


----------



## aesop081 (2 Aug 2011)

PickinTheBanjo said:
			
		

> Do you think my age will be detrimental?



No.


----------



## Romanmaz (2 Aug 2011)

PickinTheBanjo said:
			
		

> Alright I can do that, I am currently stuck on part-time and there is an adult-education school not 8 min away.  Do you think my age will be detrimental?  I am not that old but I imagine I would be at least 24 by the age I acquire my GED and most recruits are much younger I notice.


Seems to be the other way around, from my perspective, at-least from the guys I know that are going to BMQ Sept.5th with me. Most of them are mid 20's to early 30's. Age is not a factor either way, (sarcasm) at-least not until you hit the big 5 0 (sarcasm)  :whiteflag:


----------



## mariomike (2 Aug 2011)

Romanmaz said:
			
		

> Age is not a factor either way, (sarcasm) at-least not until you hit the big 5 0 (sarcasm)  :whiteflag:



Age will become a factor when you feel yourself ready to retire, and how much of a percentage of your pre-retirement income you will receive. 

That is _not_ to encourage anyone to apply to join any organization before they feel ready to do so.


----------



## PickinTheBanjo (3 Aug 2011)

Alright thanks, I will look into finishing my education before applying then.


----------



## Delaney1986 (4 Aug 2011)

Pte Johnston said:
			
		

> I've read several posts in the topic you referred me to. I realize yes, if an injury or something of that sort were to come up I would be in a mess. But I, also have reasonsing as to why I want to do this rather than taking my last 2 years of highschool, which I will list below.
> 
> 1) I want to become a vehicle tech, which I looked up and you only need your grade 10 to join as a vehicle tech.
> 2) If I begin my military carreer as a vehicle tech in grade 10, by the time say others my age are joining also as NCM's, I would already most likely have been promototed, making more money than I would be if I were to join after my graduation.
> ...



Just a tip, the people on this site don't usually respond well to statements like, "trust me, I'm intelligent enough to join even as an Officer" without something to back it up. I am in no way saying that you are not intelligent enough but have you even written the CFAT to determine whether you qualify for the trade that you want? Grade 10 is not the only requirement, you still have to score high enough on the CFAT.

Perosnally I think you are making a mistake if you drop out of high school and pretty much everyone will say the same thing. Try Reserves to see if you even like the atmosphere, you're 16, you don't have it all figured out. 

Koodos on having a plan and thinking about your future at an early age but you can't bank on getting into the military right now, right away. The number of positions in many of the trades is low and competitive. Education is a big factor, not only because it demonstrates your ability to learn but also your ability to follow through. I have a degree in Military History and graduated from High School with Honours and I didn't get in to the trade I wanted because it wasn't open, no matter how qualified I was. You see my point? At least if you get your diploma you can make Plan B's and Plan C's. Or, at the very least stay in school until your military application is complete, that way you _may_ end up with your diploma anyway and a great job!

Good luck with whatever you decide and keep us posted!


----------



## m.k (4 Aug 2011)

I was told by my recruiter that if I were to complete a college program, the transcript/grades for that would be taken into consideration over my high school transcript/grades....that being said, a high school dropout can enroll in college at the age of 19 as a mature student, after undergoing several admission prerequisite tests of course. Even though i recommend finishing high school, if you are THAT plagued by the mere concept, this is an option to consider. Then again, I am unsure if this applies to other provinces. Something to research of course. You can always get your equivalency in college anyways. Not for free, but I do understand the repelling nature of high school.


----------



## Ayrsayle (4 Aug 2011)

m.k said:
			
		

> I was told by my recruiter that if I were to complete a college program, the transcript/grades for that would be taken into consideration over my high school transcript/grades....that being said, a high school dropout can enroll in college at the age of 19 as a mature student, after undergoing several admission prerequisite tests of course. Even though i recommend finishing high school, if you are THAT plagued by the mere concept, this is an option to consider. Then again, I am unsure if this applies to other provinces. Something to research of course. You can always get your equivalency in college anyways. Not for free, but I do understand the repelling nature of high school.



I can vouch for that - I did quite poorly in high school (unmotivated, disinterested in the material I was learning, etc), but graduated with honors from University years later (applied as a mature student). I did not even have to submit high school transcripts for my application (though I was applying as an Infantry Officer - only requirement was a University Degree). Not that I would ever advocate doing poorly in school (created many hurdles just to qualify for mature student status to apply for University later) but there are options.


----------



## wildfong (4 Aug 2011)

I had the same isses in the 70's.  I was what was called a latch key kid.  If I didn't feel like going ot school, I didn't.  I started working at a young age and started shaving even younger.  So I looked older.  I got in the Reserves when I was 15 turning 16 within 6 mos, by falsifying(sic) my baptismal certificate.  Which they took as proof of age back then.  My mom signed the parental consent.  She said what if I don't?  I told her I'd apply again later.  Once I was trained I applied for every posting & course I could get and it being the 70's and 80's there weren't too many.  I was what they used to call a Militia Rat.  I was in for 6 years and a M/Cpl in 4.  I resigned in '84 to chase my dreams in rock'n'roll.  I did college as a mature student in '85 then worked in concert production for many years.  When that died out in the 90's no one would hire me.  I couldn't get a job at a gas station.  So tierd of wasting my time watching OprahI went back to high school in my 30's.  they gave me 8 equivilancy credits for military courses.  i.e. Comms, Jr. NCO course.  Only because I could verify them and conditional upon completion of grade 11 & 12 math and english.  I did it backwards and it was a life lesson learned.  We all need a solid foundation and that is what schools try to deliver.  I was not mature enough then to recognize it.  SInce then I have been gainfully employed in one way shape or form, and I haven't looked back since.  The whole lying about my age thing did come back and bit me in the a$$.  2004 I applied to re-enlist.  At the interview the Captain said "we have records of a M/Cpl Wildfong same SIN # born in 1962, would that be you?"  She tokd me that back then it was more common than one would think.  The re-enlistment didn't work out because I have a blood pressure issue.  Now that I have the education and the maturity and the life experience not a day goes by that I don't miss being in the CF.
Thank you


----------



## lennoj (5 Aug 2011)

m.k said:
			
		

> I was told by my recruiter that if I were to complete a college program, the transcript/grades for that would be taken into consideration over my high school transcript/grades....that being said, a high school dropout can enroll in college at the age of 19 as a mature student, after undergoing several admission prerequisite tests of course. Even though i recommend finishing high school, if you are THAT plagued by the mere concept, this is an option to consider. Then again, I am unsure if this applies to other provinces. Something to research of course. You can always get your equivalency in college anyways. Not for free, but I do understand the repelling nature of high school.



I can vouch for this too. In fact, I only have 12 high school credits - not even the minimum 14 you require. Same reasons as everyone else...just wish the now me could go back and Patrick Swayze - Roadhouse my 15yr old me in the head for dropping out. I worked some sh!t jobs and i mean sh!t  jobs. When I was 20 I was told by a friend that I could apply for mature student status. I did so, wrote the test and got into community college. The program I was taking really clicked with me. I graduated with honours and took a two year standing at U of O then graduated again. Now with these pieces of paper on my wall, I am still kicking myself in the @$$ for not completing highschool. Even now in the military for a few years, I am re-enrolled in university chasing my masters. 

What does this all mean? I would've had my masters by now, and tackling new challenges if I didn't piss away 5 years of my life. 

OP: To go another 2 years and finish high school is nothing! especailly when it's paid for, you have practically no responsibilities (unless if you're 17 and having a kid...hope that works out) and grow some thick skin. _rumours_. Wait until basic or better yet, meaford. Then you may see what it means to have someone under your skin. 

Best of luck,


----------



## Greymatters (5 Aug 2011)

Unless I missed it, most of these posts address the need for higher education, but not why current and future soldiers need that education.  It is in part why we have such high admission standards these days.

Unlike 30 odd years ago, soldiers dont just keep fit, maintain and drive vehicles, operate radios, fire rifles, take care of personal kit and fill out forms.  Off the top of my head, the knowledge required for the everyday soldier has jumped by leaps and bounds, including more sopisticated communications equipment, operating computer and mapping systems, locating information in databases, operating office machines, handling your personal finances and logistics so you dont become a burden, etc.  This doesnt even start to touch on the increased need for maturity, wisdom, emotional control, openness to new ideas, and effective communications skills, (etc) as lower ranking soldiers deal more and more often with the public, both inside and outside the country, wherever they work.  

Most important, your average soldier need to be a constant learner, always ready and able to take in new knowledge, and being a 'high-school drop-out' doesnt show you are a constant leaner or able to learn new things.


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Aug 2011)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Unless I missed it, most of these posts address the need for higher education, but not why current and future soldiers need that education.  It is in part why we have such high admission standards these days.
> 
> Unlike 30 odd years ago, soldiers dont just keep fit, maintain and drive vehicles, operate radios, fire rifles, take care of personal kit and fill out forms.  Off the top of my head, the knowledge required for the everyday soldier has jumped by leaps and bounds, including more sopisticated communications equipment, operating computer and mapping systems, locating information in databases, operating office machines, handling your personal finances and logistics so you dont become a burden, etc.  This doesnt even start to touch on the increased need for maturity, wisdom, emotional control, openness to new ideas, and effective communications skills, (etc) as lower ranking soldiers deal more and more often with the public, both inside and outside the country, wherever they work.
> 
> Most important, your average soldier need to be a constant learner, always ready and able to take in new knowledge, and being a 'high-school drop-out' doesnt show you are a constant leaner or able to learn new things.



Well said, and its true. An ill educated soldier cannot be expected to easily learn the new hi tech stuff. I remember in 1998 when a young cpl gave me a demo of the Coyote. You cannot be a dummy.


----------



## Greymatters (5 Aug 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Well said, and its true. An ill educated soldier cannot be expected to easily learn the new hi tech stuff. I remember in 1998 when a young cpl gave me a demo of the Coyote. You cannot be a dummy.



Im finding its no different even when you are older.  For my field of work I have to stay on top of new information on a daily basis if I want to keep my'expert' status...


----------



## treeoflife (7 Aug 2011)

Pte Johnston said:
			
		

> I've read several posts in the topic you referred me to. I realize yes, if an injury or something of that sort were to come up I would be in a mess. But I, also have reasonsing as to why I want to do this rather than taking my last 2 years of highschool, which I will list below.
> 
> 1) I want to become a vehicle tech, which I looked up and you only need your grade 10 to join as a vehicle tech.
> 
> [. . .]



I agree with the others who stated that you should continue with schooling.  I also wanted to let you know that for Vehicle Tech, you need to have grade 10 academic Math (MPM2D in Ontario).


----------

